# Need Pics of Turn in boxes of Pork Butt



## Cocophone (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm looking for pictures and discussions on what make a good turn in box arrangement for a turn in for Pork Butt.  Does anybody have a good website links.  Thanks.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 1, 2009)

Check out the pork butt round table

www.bbq-4-u.com/pods

Scroll down till you find them!


----------

